#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Патрул Ринпоче - Слова моего всеблагого учителя (разыскивается)

## Konstantin Vasilevich

Здравствуйте,
Ищу книгу Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" (Санкт-Петербург. Уддияна. 2004). 
Понимаю, что её давно уже не издают, и в интернете я нашел, что на одном букинистическом сайте она продается за 4200 руб.
Я готов её купить, но не за такие большие деньги. Если у кого-то есть, и она вдруг стала ну нужна или есть у знакомых, которые готовы были бы её продать, то я бы купил.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Здравствуйте,
> Ищу книгу Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" (Санкт-Петербург. Уддияна. 2004). 
> Понимаю, что её давно уже не издают, и в интернете я нашел, что на одном букинистическом сайте она продается за 4200 руб.
> Я готов её купить, но не за такие большие деньги. Если у кого-то есть, и она вдруг стала ну нужна или есть у знакомых, которые готовы были бы её продать, то я бы купил.


http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html

----------

Dondhup (10.10.2011), Joy (10.10.2011)

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

> http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html


Спасибо, но меня интересует именно бумажный вариант, поэтому и ищу.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Надо же как жалко. Как-то дарил человеку один экземпляр (правда другое издание). А человеку этот "подарок", как потом выяснилось, был и не очень-то нужен... лучше бы Вам.

*Посмотрите личные сообщения, кое-что Вам отправлю сейчас...*

P.S. С каким же омерзением я отношусь к этому Косте-"букинисту"! 
4 200 рублей (против 250-350 на dharma.ru) - это просто мир голодных духов какой-то. Очевидно он там и переродится!

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вам принцпиально издание? У меня есть такое  - если будете в Москве, могу дать почитать (не навсегда). Или могу попробовать с друзьями передать в Питер.

----------


## Tomahawk

Книга по более гуманной цене может быть на книготорговой точке в "Олимпийском". Стоит связаться с ее хозяином и узнать. К сожалению, сейчас его номер телефона найти не могу, поищу дома.

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

> Вам принцпиально издание? У меня есть такое  - если будете в Москве, могу дать почитать (не навсегда). Или могу попробовать с друзьями передать в Питер.


Издание не принципиально, но хотелось бы иметь эту книгу в своей библиотеке, так сказать, чтобы была "моей прелестью (с)"  :Smilie: 
На электронной читалке можно читать, но именно данную книгу я в формате fb2 не нашел, а pdf вариант меня не устраивает.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Потерпите немного, скоро книга будет переиздана и Вы сможете купить ее за адекватную цену. Пока же рекомендую скачать и распечатать.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (10.10.2011)

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

> Потерпите немного, скоро книга будет переиздана и Вы сможете купить ее за адекватную цену. Пока же рекомендую скачать и распечатать.


Откуда инфа о том, что скоро будет переиздана ?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Издание не принципиально, но хотелось бы иметь эту книгу в своей библиотеке, так сказать, чтобы была "моей прелестью (с)" 
> На электронной читалке можно читать, но именно данную книгу я в формате fb2 не нашел, а pdf вариант меня не устраивает.


Она есть в док (ссылка приведена выше), переведите в фб2, да и все...

----------


## Joy

*Константин*, распечатайте эту книгу, на худой конец.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Откуда инфа о том, что скоро будет переиздана?


Считайте, что Вы стали обладателем инсайдерской информации  :Smilie: 
Правда насколько скоро книга пойдет в печать сказать сложно, поскольку есть еще ряд изданий, выпуск которых был запланирован.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Речь идет именно об "уддияновском издании"?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Речь идет именно об "уддияновском издании"?


Именно об уддияновском. С Терентьевым я не знаком, к сожалению.

----------

Eternal Jew (10.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо! Хорошая новость. Да будет благо! 

(Я как раз обладатель "терентьевского", но ... Одним словом - переводу Фариды доверяю гораздо больше)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

в прошлом году за 500 рублей в магазине лежала

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет,
Переиздания "Слов моего всеблагого учителя" "Уддияны" в ближайшее время не будет. Вот выпустим "Руководство к КЛШ" (Синдри) Кенпо Накчунга, а там посмотрим.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

жалко, 
нужная народу книга...

вынуждает людей пользоваться пиратскими копиями

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Привет,
> Переиздания "Слов моего всеблагого учителя" "Уддияны" в ближайшее время не будет. Вот выпустим "Руководство к КЛШ" (Синдри) Кенпо Накчунга, а там посмотрим.


Вау! А когда?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Не хочу загадывать, но надеюсь в первом полугодии 2012 г.
Медленно мы сейчас, увы, работаем над книгами...
Насчет переиздания КЛШ - хотелось бы это осуществить, но пока не знаю когда.
Над текстом, опять же, надо поработать - не зря мы слушаем комментарии Патрула Ринпоче уже столько лет :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем понятно, почему буддийскими издательствами не используется технология *Print on demand* http://goo.gl/w8mkt Продавали бы через тот же "Озон " http://www.ozon.ru/context/print/  или "Болеро" http://www.bolero.ru/catalog/category/550072.html и не знали проблем ни с тиражами, ни с логистикой, ни с оплатой.

+ появилась бы реальная возможность купить легальное издание.

+ нет ни на амазоне, ни на "barnse & noble", ни на litres.ru в электронном варианте.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.10.2011)

----------

